# Baroque Concerto in C minor in style of Vivaldi :)



## Vivaldi (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey,

Thought I'd compose a piece in the style of Vivaldi.

This is my first attempt at composing so I apologize if it's terrible. I listen to Vivaldi at school and at home. I think he's great! 

Feedback welcome 


__
https://soundcloud.com/user305636706%2Faq-1


----------

